# can't install java



## Freaky (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I want to install java on FreeBSD but can't.

Here is the problem:


```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> j2sdk-1.4.2-02-linux-i586.bin doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.4.2/i386/02/.
fetch: ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/linux/devel/lang/java/blackdown.org/JDK-1.4.2/i386/02/j2sdk-1.4.2-02-linux-i586.bin: File unavailable
 (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386/02/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386/02/j2sdk-1.4.2-02-linux-i586.bin: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/j2sdk-1.4.2-02-linux-i586.bin: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/linux-blackdown-jdk14.
```

Can somebody help me, please? Sorry for my bad English, I am from Germany :/
Freaky


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2011)

That port hasn't changed in nearly two years.  The distfiles may have been removed as obsolete.

java/jdk16 or java/openjdk6 are much more current.


----------



## Freaky (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you but the install is fail 

```
===>   openjdk6-b20_7 depends on executable: zip - found
===>   openjdk6-b20_7 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>   openjdk6-b20_7 depends on file: /usr/local/include/cups/cups.h - found
===>   openjdk6-b20_7 depends on file: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/javac - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/javac in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_12

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_34" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_34-2010o.zip.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk6.
```
What can i do?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jan 31, 2011)

The answer is in the error message 


```
Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please open http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp
 in a web browser and follow the "Download" link for
 "JDK US DST Timezone Update Tool - 1_3_34" to obtain the
 time zone update file, tzupdater-1_3_34-2010o.zip.

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /usr/ports/distfiles.
```

Once this is done, try reinstalling the port.


----------



## Freaky (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you 
how i can reinstalling the port?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jan 31, 2011)

Like you did when you had the error message.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 31, 2011)

Save yourself the headache, and just download the binary package from The FreeBSD Foundation.  Save the .tbz file, then run
`# pkg_add /path/to/saved.tbz`
to install it.

There's no need to compile Java yourself, unless you really need OpenJDK6.  Even then, installing the binary JDK first will simplify things *a LOT*.


----------



## hounddowg1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok I got it. Thanks


----------

